
Build a network map of your development process - systemmeasure
http://systemmeasure.com/dev
======
Kinnard
You might want to repost as a "SHOW HN". Also, it's not completely clear to me
from the landing page what systemmeasure is or what it does. For example, what
are the elements of a system measure map? Goals? Tasks? Workers?

